#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Στεγανή ανοιχτή χωμάτινη δεξαμενή

## ggaitanaki

Καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι.
Στην περίπτωση κατασκευής ανοιχτής στεγανής χωμάτινης δεξαμενής για διάθεση λυμάτων προς εξάτμιση πέρα από την περιβαλλοντική μελέτη που πρέπει να γίνει, ξέρει κάποιος τι χρειάζεται από άποψη πολεοδομίας;
Η δεξαμενή θα έχει βάθος 2 μέτρα και χωρητικότητα 1.200 κυβικά περίπου.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν γνωρίζω αλλά υποθέτω τα κλασικά:
1) *τοπογραφικό*,
2) *αρχιτεκτονική μελέτη*, που εν προκειμένω μεταφράζεται σε μια κάτοψη και τομή όπου θα φαίνονται οι εκσκαφές, επιχώσεις, γενικώς οι διαμορφώσεις του εδάφους.
3) *στατική μελέτη*, ίσως επαρκεί μια τεχνική έκθεση για την ευστάθεια των πρανών της δεξαμενής.

----------


## ggaitanaki

Ευχαριστώ πολύ συνάδελφε. Θα απευθυνθώ και στην αρμόδια πολεοδομία.

----------


## Xάρης

Ενημέρωσε και εμάς αν μάθεις κάτι. :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## akiritt

και στεγανη και χωματινη, πως γινεται;

----------

